# Termine Vorfahrt Marathon IGB



## snoopy-bike (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Die Termine zur Abfahrt der St. Ingbert Marathonstrecke stehen nun definitiv fest!  

Der Treffpunkt ist IMMER im Betzentalstadion St. Ingbert und IMMER um 14:00 Uhr!!!

Hier die einzelnen Daten:

29.05.2004   Kurzstrecke (32 km / 900 Höhenmeter) 

05.06.2004   Mitteldistanz (47 km / 1600 Höhenmeter)

26.05.2004   Mitteldistanz (47 km / 1600 Höhenmeter)

10.07.2004   2. Runde der Langdistanz (37 km / 1000 Höhenmeter)

14.08.2004   Mitteldistanz (47 km / 1600 Höhenmeter)

 

Bitte bei mir anmelden!
 Gruß


----------



## bikecrazy (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Snoopy,

ich bin dann morgen dabei, aber nicht so schnell, bin gerade erst wieder genesen.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (28. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe morgen auch dabei zu sein!


----------



## Pandur (28. Mai 2004)

ich versuche auch mal, morgen da zu sein. kann das aber noch nicht so genau sagen, evtl geh ich noch zelten...
Hat vielleicht jemand vor, von der uni aus dort hinzufahren?


----------



## bikecrazy (28. Mai 2004)

007ike,

Du bist doch auch aus WND, dann können wir ja zusammen fahren, sag wann Du losfährst.


----------



## 007ike (28. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte so um 13 Uhr losfahren, kurz nach. Ich würde dich gerne mitnehmen, aber in mein Auto paßt mal gerade eben mein bike und dann is voll......................
Irgendwann lass ich mal ne Anhängerkupplung anschrauben, denn so ist der Wagen sehr bike unpraktisch!  Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit 2 bikes ins Auto zu packen???? Werde morgen früh mal ins Forum blicken und dann sehen wir weiter..........


----------



## bikecrazy (28. Mai 2004)

ääh..ich meinte mit dem Bike fahren. Dann bis 14 Uhr, ich hoffe ich finde das Stadion.


----------



## 007ike (29. Mai 2004)

OK, sorry, falsch verstanden. Das ist mir aber heute zu viel, da ich ja noch den Mitternachtlauf heute Nacht habe. Ansonsten ist das ne super Idee, vor allem da nur die Kurzdistanz gefahren wird.


----------



## squirrel (29. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich hab mich vor kurzem über die Bank1Saar-MTB-Homepage für die Vorfahrt am 05. Juni angemeldet. So weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, sind die Veranstaltungen von einer Mindestteilnehmerzahl abhängig -> Sind für den 05.Juni schon ausreichend Teilnehmer angemeldet?

Thnx
Notger


----------



## Moose (30. Mai 2004)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab mich vor kurzem über die Bank1Saar-MTB-Homepage für die Vorfahrt am 05. Juni angemeldet. So weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, sind die Veranstaltungen von einer Mindestteilnehmerzahl abhängig -> Sind für den 05.Juni schon ausreichend Teilnehmer angemeldet?
> 
> ...


Ich möchte auch am 5.Juni mitfahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch am 5.Juni mitfahren!



Ich melde mich auch für den 5.Juni   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (30. Mai 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch am 5.Juni mitfahren!



Ich melde mich auch für den 5. Juni an.

Grüße,
der, der mit dem Einheimischen tanzt


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2004)

Warum wollen alle immer nur mit mir tanzen  
@Moose was ist denn eigentlich mit meinem rosa... ach lassen wir das, sonst machst Du wieder ernst  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. Mai 2004)

... ich bin auch dabei  am 5.juni  ...


----------



## Wiseman (30. Mai 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wollen alle immer nur mit mir tanzen
> @Moose was ist denn eigentlich mit meinem rosa... ach lassen wir das, sonst machst Du wieder ernst
> 
> Grüße.



Ganz einfach: Du bist zu gut geworden und bist potentiell dazu geeignet uns mitzuziehen 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Mai 2004)

Ich seh das etwas anders: Ich bin gar nicht gut, Ausserirdische zwingen mich dazu vor anderen Radfahrern zu flüchten!


----------



## Wiseman (30. Mai 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh das etwas anders: Ich bin gar nicht gut, Ausserirdische zwingen mich dazu vor anderen Radfahrern zu flüchten!



Solange Du auf dem Boden bleibst und nicht gen Himmel abdüst, ist das schon ok so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (31. Mai 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wollen alle immer nur mit mir tanzen
> @Moose was ist denn eigentlich mit meinem rosa... ach lassen wir das, sonst machst Du wieder ernst
> 
> Grüße.



Ab Mittwoch sind die Deutschland-Achter-Frauen für zweieinhalb Wochen hier. Ich werde einen Anprobe-Termin mit Dir vereinbaren, dann kannst Du die ganze Magenta-Garderobe mal durchprobieren ... 
 

Steht *ET* eigentlich für *Einheimischer Tiefstapler*???
So schnell wie Du geworden bist kann das ja nur mit ausserirdischen Kräften zugehen.
Freu mich auf morgen, Freitag und Samstag.


----------



## 007ike (31. Mai 2004)

Irgendwie habe ich den falschen Takt, fahre ich mit, fährt von euch niemand, habe ich keine Zeit fahrt ihr alle!


----------



## Uwe G. (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute......

5.6, Strecke abfahren????   Bin Dabei!!! Mal schauen ob ich die Leute vom Samstagstreff im Netzbachtal noch mitbringe. Die fahren auch alle in IGB. Ich sage dann Bescheid.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Wurzelsepp (2. Juni 2004)

huhu 
was fuer´n Schnitt fahrt ihr denn immer? bin nich so arg fitt...hab ma ueberlegt mitzufahren, da ich nur genau 2 coole strecken im raum igb/kirkel kenn ..

gruss Sepp


----------



## bikecrazy (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Snoop,

Kurzdistanz war gut, hat nur etwas lange gedauert mit den Pausen, bin bei der Mitteldistanz dabei am 5.6. Ich hoffe ihr müßt dann nicht zuviel auf mich warten..


----------



## tiegerbaehr (4. Juni 2004)

@snoopy: Ich werde am Samstag mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dabei sein  . Ich komme allerdings alleine, Silke ist noch in der Toskana.

@Team Puhl: Was ist mit euch? Wer kommt mit?

@Einheimischer: Du musst dann eben oben warten


----------



## 007ike (4. Juni 2004)

Ich komme auch! 
Werde dieses mal aber mit dem Auto nach St.Ingbert kommen


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Juni 2004)

Ach Scheibenkleister, ich muss vermutlich absagen, bin total kaputt, glaub nicht, dass ich bis Samstag wieder soweit bin, also wenn ich bis 14:00 Uhr nicht da bin, braucht ihr nicht warten, sorry   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (4. Juni 2004)

Mein Freund was treibst du denn?? Komm trozdem und bilde dann mit mir die Nachhut


----------



## tiegerbaehr (5. Juni 2004)

@snoopy und sascha:

Vielen Dank für die Führung. War echt genial heute, obwohl einige gefehlt haben, die ich gerne mal wieder gesehen hätte. 

Eure neue Strecke ist noch besser als die alte  
Ich werde sie mir morgen mit Anette gleich nochmal ansehen, sie will dieses Jahr auch mitfahren. Hoffentlich verfahr ich mich nicht  

Könntest mir mal rasch Deine Handy Nummer geben, Snoopy, dann kann ich nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. Juni 2004)

hab mich gestern erkältet. auf der anfahrt heute mittag musste ich feststellen, dass ich doch recht geschwächt bin und hab dann umgedreht. will in der beziehung kein risiko eingehen. schade, aber es gibt ja noch mehr termine


----------



## squirrel (6. Juni 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Führung. War echt genial heute, ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und vor allem vielen Dank, dass ihr immer auf uns gewartet habt - ich hoffe, es ist euch nicht zu langweilig geworden    Die Strecke ist genial, nur die Formkurve muss bis September noch etwas steigen.

Und jetzt müssen die Forstarbeiter noch ihren Job machen und das Gehölz von den 2 Streckenabschnitten räumen - oder ihr richtet euch schon mal auf ein gemütliches Aufräum-Wochenende im Wald ein


----------



## Uwe G. (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute...

stimmt, war echt super!!!  Auch wenn ich zwischendurch mal eigene Streckeninterpretationen gefahren habe...........   

Ich werde diese Woche mal versuchen, die Strecke alleine zusammenzubekommen. Wenn ihr dann mal in den St.Ingberter Wälder ein leuchtend rotes Scott-Bike auf einem Skelett findet, behandelt bitte mein Bike gut.

Soltte ich meine Ausfahrt überleben, bin ich beim nächsten Termin wieder dabei.

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## tiegerbaehr (6. Juni 2004)

@snoopy: Ich habs heute wieder versucht... hatte zum Glück kein Handy dabei  
Mit wenigen Umwegen sind wir bis ca km 35 gekommen - anschließend waren wir fast in Kirkel, zum Glück endlich aus diesem Sch... Wald raus und sind über die strasse zum Auto zurück.

@Uwe: Dein Skelett wird niemand finden - schade um Dein Rad


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Juni 2004)

Hi,
hoffentlich sind alle heil angekommen.
Bei den Vorfahrten ist es ja immer wie bei den Zehn Kleinen Negerlein....  

Der nächste Termin kommt bestimmt!
Mit dem Holz auf der Strecke muss man sich im Moment noch abfinden, auf meine Anfrage hin hat mir der Forst mitgeteilt, dass im Moment aktive Borkenkäferbekämpfung an erster Stelle steht!  
Wir sind nicht die Einzigen die das warme und trockene Wetter lieben!!!!!  
Eine Schattenseite gibt es wohl immer!!!!!!  

Auf jeden Fall macht der Forst erst für die Veranstaltung sauber!

Vielleicht mal in Eigenregie mit der Kettensäge durchgehen
gell 007ike (Unterstützung?????)
Servusle  
PS. Wir brauchen etwas Lobby in St. Ingbert
Die Stadt gibt uns keine Genehmigung für eine Vollsperrung in Hassel (L111/Wildpark) - hat Angst vor der Bevölkerung und den Autofahrern.
Was woanders (WND) keine Frage wäre, wird hier aufgebauscht!!!
Könntet Ihr mal ein paar Anrufe / e-mails / Faxe an die Stadt / OB absenden und ein bißchen Druck machen??????????
Wir kommen jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter!
Politiker machen nur leere Versprechungen!  
Es fehlt der Druck von außen!!!!!!!!!!

Dank an Euch!


----------



## 007ike (7. Juni 2004)

mmmmmmmh mal sehen was sich da über den Kreis machen läßt!
und materielle Unterstützung ist doch klar! (Säge)

Weils aber bisher so schön war melde ich mich schon mal zum 26.06 an!! Werde dann wohl wieder per bike anreisen  
dann bin ich wenigstens schon schön warm!

@tiegerbaer bitte schreib mir doch noch die Daten der Tour auf, das hatten wir am Samstag vergessen


----------



## tiegerbaehr (7. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @tiegerbaer bitte schreib mir doch noch die Daten der Tour auf, das hatten wir am Samstag vergessen




Ich muss dazu den HAC auslesen, das geht im Moment nicht. Aus dem Kopf:42,5 km, 1159 hm, 3:38 h ca.

Ich in ab Mittwoch bis zum WE weg


----------



## 007ike (7. Juni 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss dazu den HAC auslesen, das geht im Moment nicht. Aus dem Kopf:42,5 km, 1159 hm, 3:38 h ca.
> 
> Ich in ab Mittwoch bis zum WE weg



Vielen Dank, das reicht mir

Viel Spaß mit dem BDB


----------



## 007ike (22. Juni 2004)

Moin

Samstag soll wettermäßig ja der schönste Tag auf lange Sicht werden. Ich hoffe ich treffe viele von euch in St.Ingbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Samstag soll wettermäßig ja der schönste Tag auf lange Sicht werden. Ich hoffe ich treffe viele von euch in St.Ingbert



Ja wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann werde ich es auch versuchen!
Wäre schön, Euch mal wieder zu sehen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. Juni 2004)

Joop!
Lasst Euch nur zahlreich blicken hier!
Hab keine Lust alleine in der Gegend rumzufahren!!!
Außerdem könnte es ja sein, dass es ab dem nächsten Jahr wieder ne andere Strecke gibt!? - Es gibt schon Überlegungen dahingehend, da lt. BDR ein Marathon mindestens 100 km lang sein muss!
Und wenn wir mal ein offizielles Rennen werden sollten oder den Anschluss an eine Serie erhalten, dann muss die Strecke noch etwas länger werden!

Wir könnten ja auch am Samstag mal diese Strecke abfahren:  
Geschätzte 60-62 km und 1.700 Höhenmeter!
servusle!
snoopy


----------



## 007ike (22. Juni 2004)

Nur ruhig, ich hab ja jeweils 35 km an und abfahrt noch zu bewälltigen, außerdem 60 km mit einem 10-12 er schnitt (wie bei den letzten male)  
da muß ich ja ein zelt mitbringen


----------



## Moose (26. Juni 2004)

Schön war's!

DANKE für die Leitung!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juni 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Schön war's!
> 
> DANKE für die Leitung!



Ja schliesse mich an, war ne nette Tour  

Danke an die Guides


----------



## tozzi (27. Juni 2004)

...jepp, ebenso !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2004)

Hab mich mal soeben für die Langdistanz gemeldet!


----------



## Wiseman (12. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich mal soeben für die Langdistanz gemeldet!



Ich bin auch auf der Langdistanz dabei. 

Grüße,


----------



## Schnucki (19. Juli 2004)

Hi,
lang nichts mehr voneinander gehört.... aber vielleicht erinnert sich die oder der einer oder andere nach an schnucki und slohmo alias Sandra und Marco aus Köln.

Wir würden gerne mit dabei sein, wenn Ihr am, 14. August noch mal die Mitteldistanz fahrt.

Zudem bin ich in der Woche 23. bis 26. August  beruflich in Saarbrücken und würde die mir dort verbeleibende Freizeit gerne als Marathonvorbereitung nutzen und ein wenig in Euren heimischen Wäldern trainieren...Wer nimt mich mit!?  

Viele Grüße

Sandra


----------



## Schnucki (19. Juli 2004)

Hi,
lang nichts mehr voneinander gehört.... aber vielleicht erinnert sich die oder der einer oder andere nach an schnucki und slohmo alias Sandra und Marco aus Köln.

Wir würden gerne mit dabei sein, wenn Ihr am, 14. August noch mal die Mitteldistanz fahrt.

Habe mich allerdings für die lange Distanz angemeldet  Wir wäre es mit einem Team Revival??? Gibt es noch das Trail Witch Project?  

Zudem bin ich in der Woche 23. bis 26. August  beruflich in Saarbrücken und würde die mir dort verbeleibende Freizeit gerne als Marathonvorbereitung nutzen und ein wenig in Euren heimischen Wäldern trainieren...Wer nimt mich mit!?  

Viele Grüße

Sandra


----------



## Wiseman (19. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem bin ich in der Woche 23. bis 26. August  beruflich in Saarbrücken und würde die mir dort verbeleibende Freizeit gerne als Marathonvorbereitung nutzen und ein wenig in Euren heimischen Wäldern trainieren...Wer nimt mich mit!?



Ab 17:30 Uhr wäre ich dabei. Und am 24. August ist bestimmt auch wieder der inoffizielle Unitreff, der sehr gut besucht ist und den ich bevorzugen würde.

Grüße,


----------



## Christina (19. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich allerdings für die lange Distanz angemeldet  Wir wäre es mit einem Team Revival??? Gibt es noch das Trail Witch Project?


Ja, den Fehler mach ich dieses Jahr auch öfter   Aber dem Team Revival steht nichts im Wege, ich plane eigentlich auch, die Langstrecke zu fahren. Und Nummer 3 im Bunde hat bis dahin wohl auch die Saison in der "Hauptsportart" beendet und widmet sich dann mit vollem Einsatz dem Biken - schließlich gilt es, in der Restsaison mindestens drei verpasste Marathons und unzählige CTFs zu kompensieren.   
Was deinen beruflichen Aufenthalt in SB angeht, passt das doch wunderbar ins Konzept. Am 22.08. sind wohl einige von uns in Neustadt unterwegs, dann sind wir für die Woche danach bestens vorbereitet.      Meld dich einfach, wenn du deine Zeitplanung absehen kannst.
Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## Schnucki (20. Juli 2004)

Wow....super, da freue ich mich ja total!!!!
Werden uns dann wohl am 14. Augugst sehen und alles weitere besprechen.

Ich bräuchte allerdings noch Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt für die Marathon-Testfahrt am 14. Am Besten wäre eine Straßenangabe damit ich mein Navi füttern kann...dann finde ich auch bestimmt pünktlich zu Euch  

Bis dann Sandra


----------



## Wiseman (20. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte allerdings noch Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt für die Marathon-Testfahrt am 14. Am Besten wäre eine Straßenangabe damit ich mein Navi füttern kann...dann finde ich auch bestimmt pünktlich zu Euch



Der Treffpunkt ist IMMER im Betzentalstadion St. Ingbert und IMMER um 14:00 Uhr

Betzentalstadion St. Ingbert
Südstraße
66386 - St. Ingbert
Saarland

Grüße,


----------



## Schnucki (13. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nur mal höhren, ob die  Marathon-Vorfahrt morgen stattfindet!? Wäre schade den weiten Weg von Köln bis nach St. Ingbert zu fahren und dann keinen vorzufinden.

Ein kurzes Okay genügt  

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen

Viele Grüße

Marco & Sandra


----------



## Pandur (13. August 2004)

Die Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten. 
Wer sich aber sowieso in St. Ingbert aufhält, kann ja auch gerade hierhin:
http://www.holzstock.de/  (Intro überspingen funktoniert scheinbar nicht!)
Da ist ein kleines, kostenloses Rock-Open-Air. Ab 13 Uhr.  
Ich werde wohl kaum da sein, muss woanders hin :-(
Aber vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden. 
Wird also bestimmt bischen was los sein dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (14. August 2004)

Hallo Leute die Vorfahrt fällt heute aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das hat keinen Wert, da die Wartezeiten extrem hoch sind, kühlt man bei dem Wetter sehr schnell aus - und kriegt ne saftige Erkältung!!!!!!!!! Das hat keinen Wert! Alleine kann man zwar sein Tempo fahren, dass man eben nicht kalt kriegt, das ist aber bei dieser Vorfahrt nicht möglich! Zu große Leistungsunterschiede in Technik und Kondition - dies zeigt die Erfahrung!!
Bis dann
Jörg


----------

